# Is this a good overclock? Will I be able to keep it like this?



## Redhotpengy (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey guys! Just registered, pretty awesome so far. Anyway I'm running with a BFG Geforce 9500 GT 1GB. I before overclocking:

550MHz core
1400MHz shader clock
333MHz memory

I overclocked it to,

678MHz core
1725MHz shader
439MHz memory

*It seems pretty good now, when I put my hand against the CPU, it doesn't seem hot. I just want to know if I overclocked too high.*

My specs: Intel Core 2 Quad Core (I don't need to be specific)
@ 2.40MHz with 3.0 GB of memory

(Running Vista SP1 64-bit)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You should watch the temps while stress testing.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing the GPU is not going to overheat the CPU. 
Monitor the GPU temps under stress as mentioned above.


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

Its over 20% OC. Pretty decent. Whats the PSU?


----------

